# dental



## samyjm13 (Aug 10, 2012)

Patient came in to ED with tooth pain, ED doc. did an Apical Supraperiosteal injection. How would one code this? I am stumped. 

Jeanne


----------



## salCCS (Aug 14, 2012)

*dental nerve block*

64400/04.81

dental nerve block


----------

